# 2009 Superbowl



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Man what a great game this should be between the Cards and the Steelers. Steller Defense with the Steelers against a extremely dangerous and talented Cards offense. The game is even more intriguing because of the Ties with the coaches and the Steelers. Wisenhunt was the offensice coordinator for the Steelers and was passed up by Steelers ownership after they went out and hired Tomlin. I'm sure there is some bad blood because of the whole deal. I think it sure ended up being a good move for everyone involved. I have a feeling that the Cards may take the whole thing now. No real interest as far as being a huge fan of either team, however, I think I'm going to be pulling for Wisenhunt to upend his old team after they passed on hiring him as a head coach.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

It should be a good game, but I'm kinda torn on this one. I like Polamalu a lot and that TD he scored off that interception in the 4th was sweet! The problem I have is that if Pittsburgh wins another Super Bowl then their 6 wins beats the three-way tie with Dallas and San Fran. I can't have my Niners being #2, but at least it would be better than the Cowboys getting it. With Arizona, I think it's cool to have something fresh for a change. No playoffs since 1948 and making it to the big show, that's cool. Almost as overdue as the Chicago Cubs are. Larry Fitzgerald is the man, 3 TDs in the first half! That flea-flicker one was the best! The only problem I have with Arizona is Kurt Warner. Something about the guy just rubs me the wrong way. I kinda wish it was Matt Leinart taking the snaps, but you're going to want a seasoned veteran with a game, and a chance, like this on the line.

I think I'm going to root for Arizona. Something about the underdog in this one, and maybe I feel like I've gotta cheer for the guys representing the WEST SIDE! Besides, red and white is almost like red and gold. :wink:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Lycan said:


> It should be a good game, but I'm kinda torn on this one. I like Polamalu a lot and that TD he scored off that interception in the 4th was sweet! The problem I have is that if Pittsburgh wins another Super Bowl then their 6 wins beats the three-way tie with Dallas and San Fran. I can't have my Niners being #2, but at least it would be better than the Cowboys getting it. With Arizona, I think it's cool to have something fresh for a change. No playoffs since 1948 and making it to the big show, that's cool. Almost as overdue as the Chicago Cubs are. Larry Fitzgerald is the man, 3 TDs in the first half! That flea-flicker one was the best! The only problem I have with Arizona is Kurt Warner. Something about the guy just rubs me the wrong way. I kinda wish it was Matt Leinart taking the snaps, but you're going to want a seasoned veteran with a game, and a chance, like this on the line.
> 
> I think I'm going to root for Arizona. Something about the underdog in this one, and maybe I feel like I've gotta cheer for the guys representing the WEST SIDE! Besides, red and white is almost like red and gold. :wink:


+1, except I am NOT a Polamalu fan.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

> +1, except I am NOT a Polamalu fan.


Curious as to why. I'm not much of a Steelers fan but for some reason Polamalu is one of my favorite players in the league. The dude is phenomenal. He seems to be just as great off the field.

Go Cards!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> > +1, except I am NOT a Polamalu fan.
> 
> 
> Curious as to why. I'm not much of a Steelers fan but for some reason Polamalu is one of my favorite players in the league. The dude is phenomenal. He seems to be just as great off the field.
> ...


I bet it has something to do with his hair! :wink:


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

> The problem I have is that if Pittsburgh wins another Super Bowl then their 6 wins beats the three-way tie with Dallas and San Fran. I can't have my Niners being #2, but at least it would be better than the Cowboys getting it.


The thing is, the niners, cowboys, and steelers aren't even tied for first. The Green Bay Packers have 12 championships under there belt. So if the steelers win they just won't be lumped up with those "other" teams.

http://www.nfl.com/history/randf/record ... mpionships


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> idiot with a bow said:
> 
> 
> > > +1, except I am NOT a Polamalu fan.
> ...


It's not the hair, I'm a fan of Fitzgerald and look at his hair. There is just something about him I don't like. Mostly it's the team he plays for and the team he played for in college.

I did horrible in the previous weeks picks, but I picked both conference games right. :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> There is just something about him I don't like. *Mostly it's the team he plays for and the team he played for in college. *
> I did horrible in the previous weeks picks, but I picked both conference games right. :mrgreen:


 :lol: Funny thing is, I just read your previous post and thought, I bet its because he went to USC. My wife isn't a fan of the hair either... she hates the dudes with long hair. I think its kinda silly that they'd grow their hair out that long playing pro ball (it has to get shredded out there on the field, not to mention yanked and who knows what else on the bottom of piles) but the guy is a good player, long hair or not. Congrats to the two teams... kinda hoped the Eagles would go over the Cards but it should be interesting to see the Steelers D against the Cards offense.


----------



## Kraken (Jan 16, 2009)

Im no Steelers fan either, but I cant help but admire Polamolu's ability and dedication. The focus and effort he puts into training and making himself better is phenomenal. Who wouldnt want that guy on their team?? Hair or no hair. 

Having said that, Im pulling for the Cards big-time.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Polamolu IS the Steelers team...he is to the Steelers what Tom Brady is to the Patriots...in fact I think Polamolu has scored more TDs than Willie Parker! GO CARDS!!!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> Polamolu IS the Steelers team...he is to the Steelers what Tom Brady is to the Patriots...in fact I think Polamolu has scored more TDs than Willie Parker! GO CARDS!!!


No doubt that Polamalu is a beast and one of the best players on that team. He seems to come flying out of nowhere to make some ridiculous tackles. I don't think I'd ever feel safe playing offense knowing THAT guy is on the opposite side of the ball trying to lay somebody out.

That being said, let's not forget about defensive player of the year James Harrison. He is a linebacker on that same defense, and had an incredible season certainly worthy of the award. After Polamalu and Harrison, the list doesn't stop there. That entire defense is stacked.

I will also be cheering for the Cardinals in the Superbowl. I'm sure the Steelers will be a heavy favorite going in, which I'm sure will continue to provide extra motivation to the Cards. It should be a fun game to watch, and hopefully a close one.


----------



## clam midia (Jul 7, 2008)

"Curious as to why. I'm not much of a Steelers fan but for some reason Polamalu is one of my favorite players in the league. The dude is phenomenal. He seems to be just as great off the field. 
Go Cards![/quote]

Idiot, what happened to our Raiders!? You are cheering for the Cards? Okay!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

clam midia said:


> "Curious as to why. I'm not much of a Steelers fan but for some reason Polamalu is one of my favorite players in the league. The dude is phenomenal. He seems to be just as great off the field.
> Go Cards!


[/quote]

well said


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Both teams have players from the Y that I like to follow. Kiesel is a starter for the Steelers and has been playing great all year. Hoke was also starting for a few games due to injuries. The big suprise for me though yesterday was seeing that Aaron Fransisco who starts at Safety for the Cards is a Captain on the Defense. Very impressive that he is starting and doing so well, just all that more impressed when I saw that capital C on his jersy.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

itchytriggerfinger said:


> > The problem I have is that if Pittsburgh wins another Super Bowl then their 6 wins beats the three-way tie with Dallas and San Fran. I can't have my Niners being #2, but at least it would be better than the Cowboys getting it.
> 
> 
> The thing is, the niners, cowboys, and steelers aren't even tied for first. The Green Bay Packers have 12 championships under there belt. So if the steelers win they just won't be lumped up with those "other" teams.
> ...


Who counts stuff before the Super Bowl? :wink:

The Niners do have one thing against Pittsburgh, Dallas, _and_ Green Bay; the Niners have never lost one. -*|*-


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

i don't have a comeback...... man this sucks  :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

UintaMan said:


> Both teams have players from the Y that I like to follow. Kiesel is a starter for the Steelers and has been playing great all year. Hoke was also starting for a few games due to injuries. The big suprise for me though yesterday was seeing that Aaron Fransisco who starts at Safety for the Cards is a Captain on the Defense. *Very impressive that he is starting and doing so well, just all that more impressed when I saw that capital C on his jersy.*


I thought that was pretty interesting as well. The interception and fumble sequence was not one of the better moments though. :lol: Seriously though, I remember him being billed as a big hitter on the BYU defense so thats cool that he's out popping guys in the NFL. Hopefully he sticks for a while and that would be pretty sweet for him to get a ring already.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

But of course the Cards cannot be national champs even if they win against the steelers because they play a majority of their games in a weak NFC west conference :lol: 

I agree. Its always good to see local players doing well in the NFL.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO said:


> But of course the Cards cannot be national champs even if they win against the steelers because they play a majority of their games in a weak NFC west conference :lol:
> 
> I agree. Its always good to see local players doing well in the NFL.


  I knew we were on the same wavelength there.... just kidding man. I don't really think they'll win but then, I didn't realize how good that receiver of theirs was either.... it should be fun watching the Steelers try to contain the run game and keep up with Fitzgerald for four quarters as well.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I was kind of bummed with the outcome of the games. As my son and I watched, we began planning the menu for our superbowl party. If the Eagles would have made it, then Philly cheesesteaks. If the Ravens, then crabcakes. What do you make for the steelers and cardinals? I'm at a loss here. And it is the food that really counts during the superbowl anyway. So I'm taking suggestions. Fried cactus for the cardinals? Olive pits for the steelers? Please help. 

As for the game, I really don't have an opinion one way or the other on either team. I like the Curt Warner story though - he's been throw away twice, and led two teams now from suckatude to the superbowl, so that is cool. But the Cardinals as Superbowl champions? That is even worse than the Suckaneers winning it!


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> I was kind of bummed with the outcome of the games. As my son and I watched, we began planning the menu for our superbowl party. If the Eagles would have made it, then Philly cheesesteaks. If the Ravens, then crabcakes. What do you make for the steelers and cardinals? I'm at a loss here. And it is the food that really counts during the superbowl anyway. So I'm taking suggestions. Fried cactus for the cardinals? Olive pits for the steelers? Please help.
> 
> As for the game, I really don't have an opinion one way or the other on either team. I like the Curt Warner story though - he's been throw away twice, and led two teams now from suckatude to the superbowl, so that is cool. But the Cardinals as Superbowl champions? That is even worse than the Suckaneers winning it!


Southwest egg rolls for the Cards, Chipped-Chopped ham for the Steelers.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Lycan said:


> Southwest egg rolls for the Cards, Chipped-Chopped ham for the Steelers.


Awww. dude, great idea. Those southwestern egg rolls are so **** good!!! I don't know about the chip chopped ham, but its ham so it can't be that bad.


----------



## lifetime hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> stablebuck said:
> 
> 
> > Polamolu IS the Steelers team...he is to the Steelers what Tom Brady is to the Patriots...in fact I think Polamolu has scored more TDs than Willie Parker! GO CARDS!!!
> ...


Very well said.. but the part where you said you would be cheering for the Cardinals, I'm a Steeler Fan 100%!! Troy has way to many amazing tackles and interceptions, 



 (incase you missed it! lol) and 6 Golden Rings! but there is alot of coaching ties between the teams which is a interesting match up and Tomlin would be the youngest coach in History to win a super bowl! [attachment=0:22tdz1dm]steelerss.jpg[/attachment:22tdz1dm]


----------



## lifetime hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Lycan said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > I was kind of bummed with the outcome of the games. As my son and I watched, we began planning the menu for our superbowl party. If the Eagles would have made it, then Philly cheesesteaks. If the Ravens, then crabcakes. What do you make for the steelers and cardinals? I'm at a loss here. And it is the food that really counts during the superbowl anyway. So I'm taking suggestions. Fried cactus for the cardinals? Olive pits for the steelers? Please help.
> ...


for the steelers do Perogies (Huge in Pittsburgh) or even the "Ben Roethlis-burger" which is a burger with bacon, barbecue sauce, ranch dressing, cheddar and provolone cheeses.

as for the cardinals.. fried chicken would be a good choice! :mrgreen:


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

The Steelers are a communist franchise...who puts only one logo on their helmet??? Really???


----------



## Kraken (Jan 16, 2009)

Riverrat77 said:


> I don't know about the chip chopped ham, but its ham so it can't be that bad.


Have you had the country ham at Cracker Barrell? Tastes like licking a sweaty pig, absolutely horrid stuff.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

> for the steelers do Perogies (Huge in Pittsburgh) or even the "Ben Roethlis-burger" which is a burger with bacon, barbecue sauce, ranch dressing, cheddar and provolone cheeses.
> 
> as for the cardinals.. fried chicken would be a good choice!


Great suggestion Lifetime! I was thinking about wings for the Cardinals. Perogies - I'll have to find out what that is but it sounds good. The Roethlis-burger - that is catchy. I may have to go that route too. Knowing that the four food groups must be represented - grilled, fried, chips, and beverage - I could fit that into the menu.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Kraken said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know about the chip chopped ham, but its ham so it can't be that bad.
> ...


I actually raised pigs for 4-H growing up.... so I'm not even going to ask. :lol: I do love the taste of ham though.... might have to get one and cook it up for the Super Bowl. That wings idea is pretty good for Cardinals food as well.


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

stablebuck said:


> The Steelers are a communist franchise...who puts only one logo on their helmet??? Really???


Why pay to have 2 logos when you hit them hard enough that they will see double anyway. 8)


----------



## lifetime hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Great suggestion Lifetime! I was thinking about wings for the Cardinals. Pierogies - I'll have to find out what that is but it sounds good. The Roethlis-burger - that is catchy. I may have to go that route too. Knowing that the four food groups must be represented - grilled, fried, chips, and beverage - I could fit that into the menu.


Pierogies: this is the only brand we have found out here: http://www.pierogy.com/retail/default.asp we fry them with sliced onions and butter... mmmm so good!! also Kielbasa & sourkraut is also big there (I lived there for 18 months.. love that City & surrounding areas!)



BIGBEAN said:


> stablebuck said:
> 
> 
> > The Steelers are a communist franchise...who puts only one logo on their helmet??? Really???
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA that is so very TRUE!!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I don't get it...then they would see 2 players, but each player would still only have one logo on their helmet... :shock:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> I don't get it...then they would see 2 players, but each player would still only have one logo their helmet... :shock:


 -BaHa!- Don't use logic when talking to Steeler fans, you have to talk slowly and loudly. :mrgreen:


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

I don't think Willis McGahee saw anything but the logo. I am sure he is still seeing it. Why pay for two when you only need one.

Pro wrote:


> -BaHa!- Don't use logic when talking to Steeler fans, you have to talk slowly and loudly. :mrgreen:


You just shattered my image of you. The Niners still haven't recovered from overspending in the 90's, now that was some serious logic. :wink:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

BIGBEAN said:


> Pro wrote:
> 
> 
> > -BaHa!- Don't use logic when talking to Steeler fans, you have to talk slowly and loudly. :mrgreen:
> ...


My talking trash was mostly directed at Lifetime, I am guessing she is_ still_ reading my last post. :shock: :wink:

You're right, the Niners went down hill, but the future looks great. :mrgreen:


----------



## lifetime hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> BIGBEAN said:
> 
> 
> > Pro wrote:
> ...


HEY!!! I've been busy looking for $64 catwhiskers!! haha at least I'm fast on the computer! just you WAIT.. The men of Steel will prevail!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

lifetime hunter said:


> HEY!!! I've been busy looking for $64 catwhiskers!! haha at least I'm fast on the computer! just you WAIT.. The men of Steel will prevail!


Hey your reading is getting better! :wink: :mrgreen:

It should be a good game, I am rooting for the Cards mainly because I don't want the Steelers having the most rings, and the only NFL game I've ever attended was in Tempe a few years back. Getting Steeler fans riled is almost as much fun as doing the same to Cowboy/Bronco/Raider fans. My least favorite teams in the NFL. -()/>-


----------



## lifetime hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

6 BABY!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

Pro wrote:


> My talking trash was mostly directed at Lifetime, I am guessing she is still reading my last post.


Oh I see just making sure, but Steeler fans stick together just beware. 8)


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

BIGBEAN has been a Steelers fan his entire cognitive life. Remember this blast from the past Bean? BIGBEAN is in the middle, I'm on the left, and my younger bro is on the right. He was always wearing a Steelers shirt. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> Getting Steeler fans riled is almost as much fun as doing the same to Cowboy/Bronco/Raider fans. My least favorite teams in the NFL. -()/>-


My least favorites too, except the Raiders. You can add the Browns and Bengals to my list, something about anything Ohio bother me.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

BIGBEAN said:


> I don't think Willis McGahee saw anything but the logo. I am sure he is still seeing it. Why pay for two when you only need one.


Way to put a picture of someone getting seriously injured for your own humor! Good on you...good Steelers style sportsmanship on your part! :roll:


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

Stablebuck wrote:


> Way to put a picture of someone getting seriously injured for your own humor! Good on you...good Steelers style sportsmanship on your part! :roll:


Obviously you haven't followed it close enough. There was nothing wrong with him, or I wouldn't have put it up. The Dr.s said he was A ok. Sorry to have offended you.

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2009/football/nfl/01/19/mcgahee.ap/index.html
:roll:


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

Pro wrote:


> It should be a good game, I am rooting for the Cards mainly because I don't want the Steelers having the most rings


Well at least the Niners are 5-0 in the big game. I wish I could say the same about the Steelers (Dam that Neil O'donell)


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Remember when Tommy Maddox couldn't let his kids go to school because STEELERS FANS were harrassing his CHILDREN???


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

I sure can.

So if that hit bothers you, what type of Football do you like Powderpuff?

Do you remember this :http://myespn.go.com/blogs/nfceast/0-7-176/Cardinals-fans-add-fuel-to-the-fire----literally.html
All fans can be cruel.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

BIGBEAN said:


> Pro wrote:
> 
> 
> > It should be a good game, I am rooting for the Cards mainly because I don't want the Steelers having the most rings
> ...


No worries Pro, the Niners are well on their way to getting that 6th ring. Singletary will make it happen.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> BIGBEAN said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think Willis McGahee saw anything but the logo. I am sure he is still seeing it. Why pay for two when you only need one.
> ...


Not to mention just another illegal helmet to helmet hit by a steelers player!!!! :roll:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

UintaMan said:


> stablebuck said:
> 
> 
> > BIGBEAN said:
> ...


I think it was a legal hit, unfortunately the receiver dropped his head at the last second which made the helmet to helmet hit. I am glad he is doing well.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, their helmets hit, but that wasn't the first thing.... he obviously turned his shoulder for that hit and the helmets racking together was just from momentum more than anything else.... I thought it was a good clean, hard hit. I'd imagine if one or the other had lead with their helmet with the rest of the body following, there would have been a serious neck injury somewhere... not just one guy shaking it off and the other guy just having his bell rung. Everyone thinks that when guys get drilled, there had to be malicious intent... not so... you can really give somebody a slobber knocker without leading with the crown of your helmet. The worst thing in football is stupid penalties called for things like roughing the passer (isn't that the F'ing point for a defensive guy?) when the poor little QB gets to dust himself off after stepping into contact or personal fouls for unnecessary roughness when a defensive guys head bounces up and tags somebody with a hat.... c'mon.... like Big Bean said, this crap is turning into the cheerleaders Powderpuff game. Anyone remember one of those 49'ers everyone respected? Guy named Ronnie Lott? That guy would be getting gunned for by all the refs for how hard he put it to the other players....and he was about as brutal yet clean as you could get. I think the defensive guy was just fine, I mean hell, they showed the replay about 10 times and even with all the different angles, it still was pretty obvious he wasn't trying to put a helmet through McGahee. Honestly, coming from a D-back, you live for those situations.... where a guy is wide open for you to just knock him back into the second quarter. You're not out to hurt anyone but if a guy is open to get destroyed, you better take that shot.... much better than pulling up and getting run over by somebody. :lol: Your friends never let you forget those ones.... -)O(-


----------



## lifetime hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

BIGBEAN said:


> Pro wrote:
> 
> 
> > It should be a good game, I am rooting for the Cards mainly because I don't want the Steelers having the most rings
> ...


I lived out there that year!! and some people I knew were good friends with Neil, we got hats and Steeler stuff and had him sign it, thinking what a cool Christmas present I was giving everyone.. then HE CHOKED!!! gggrrrr but it's not as bad as up by Buffalo NY when they loose to Pittsburgh .. wow I thought there was going to be riots!

and that hit .. man that made me hurt! I said.. I think I would just have laid on the ground and cried! lol and never been able to move again! man those guys are TOUGH!!


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

"Turn over Tommy" was nothing but a back up getting the chance to start becasue Queerdell Stewart couldn't read defenses. He seemed to be an cool enough guy. Just not a start in the NFL.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Are we talking about the same Steelers group that happened to be on the winning side of what many have called the worst officiated game in the history of sport?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> Are we talking about the same Steelers group that happened to be on the winning side of what many have called the worst officiated game in the history of sport?


Not possible. You know that the worst officiated game in the history of sport is any game BYU loses or the UtahUtes win! :wink:


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

Yeah how dare those officials make Matt Hasselbeck throw an interception. The refs couldn't tackle either did you see that 70+ td run Willie Parker had. Also those critical 4th down coversions they made in the 4th. I couldn't believe they would allow the BUS to do that.
:roll: 

Really the only questionable call came on Roethlisberger's td run. There wasn't enough evidence to overturn it.

Get over it ya boob.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm gonna go ahead and take the step that everyone else is wanting to take...

...*STEELERS FANS ARE SISSIES!!!*

There...I said what everyone was thinking


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

Stablebuck wrote:


> I'm gonna go ahead and take the step that everyone else is wanting to take...
> 
> ...STEELERS FANS ARE SISSIES!!!
> 
> There...I said what everyone was thinking


This coming from someone who was whining about a hard hit in the AFC title game. Admit it you are a girly man who talks big on the computer. Ya Whimp.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

I watched the game rooting for the steelers (who just beat my cowboys on a fumbled kick attempt), I wanted to see Seattle get beat down in a big way. Even with that perspective I still felt (as did many other objective viewers) that this was one of if not the worst ever officiated games and not just talking football games. 

And to the other point, I think BYU did win at least one game this year on a questionable call, the Ute game didn't leave the refs the opportunity to even keep the cougars in the game this year.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Yea, now that the Steelers/Seahawks Superbowl memories come up, I'm beginning to remember. I don't give a rip about either team and just watched it because it was the Superbowl. Looking back, I felt absolutely cheated by the outcome of the game. Not because the Steelers won, but because the game was decided by horrible calls. Did those change the outcome? Who knows. And I guess that was the frustration - we won't know. And that sucks.

For this year, I really don't care who wins. I'm just excited to finally have a big screen (bought it yesterday! Yahooooo!) to watch it. I stayed up until the AM hours last night watching last weeks' games on TiVo just to check out the TV. WAAAAAYYYY awesome.


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

I agree with you that it was a badly officiated game. However you view it, when it came time for Seattle to make the stops they didn't.

buggsz wrote:


> I watched the game rooting for the steelers (who just beat my cowboys on a fumbled kick attempt)


The Steelers never played the Cowboys in 2005. You must have meant the Seahawks. 8)


----------



## lifetime hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

...


----------



## lifetime hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Found this article and thought it was rather interesting...It's pretty hard to hate the Steelers: http://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/story/9123622/It 
"You just go and lay your hand on a Pittsburgh Steeler fan and I think you're gonna finally understand."


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

BIGBEAN said:


> The Steelers never played the Cowboys in 2005. You must have meant the Seahawks. 8)


Yes poorly worded, rooting for the steelers as the cowboys had just lost to the Seahawks, well not just, (week 7) but they (Seahawks) still beat my team.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

It really doesn't matter how that game was won, my money and my support will be on the cards side.

The b. Hussein Obama win has taught me that literally *ANYTHING* can happen if enough ignorant people back a cause. (if you think the cards have a chance of winning, you my friend are ignorant)


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

BIGBEAN said:


> Stablebuck wrote:
> 
> 
> > I'm gonna go ahead and take the step that everyone else is wanting to take...
> ...


you're right...you've probably played Division 1 and professional football...I don't know what I'm talking about and you obviously do. You also have an uncharacteristic gift for a Steelers fan for picking up sarcasm. The little smilies usually indicate that the text shouldn't be taken as matter of fact. I'll be holding a "social skills for steelers fans" crash course at a future date TBD (that means "to be determined")


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

All I have to say is go Arizona


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

Ryan stablebuck Leaf" wrote:c


> you're right...you've probably played Division 1 and professional football...I don't know what I'm talking about and you obviously do. You also have an uncharacteristic gift for a Steelers fan for picking up sarcasm. The little smilies usually indicate that the text shouldn't be taken as matter of fact. I'll be holding a "social skills for steelers fans" crash course at a future date TBD (that means "to be determined")


Glad you could respond so quickly, did it take you all that time to think that up? I must apologize for not inserting a smiley after my last post. I forget on the computer you can say what ever you want as long as you put a smiley after it.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

It is amazing how many die hard Steelers fans we now have on the forum! LMAO :roll:


----------



## lifetime hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

your all just jealous!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Probably a lot of the same guys who broke thier ankles jumping on the cowboys bandwagon back in the 90's. :mrgreen:


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

Not this fan. Have been with them since mid 70's (5 or 6 years old).


----------



## lifetime hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

UintaMan said:


> It is amazing how many die hard Steelers fans we now have on the forum! LMAO :roll:


Think you nailed it.. We are die hard fans.. not jumping ship thru their bad years!

So like it or not OUR team is going to the Super Bowl! We can win or We can lose but We are there! can you say that about your team??? :mrgreen:


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

The Cowboys are going through a list of convicts who can play ball to see if there is anyone who can help in their next attempt to buy their Superbowl.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

They need to find a qb that wont choke when it time to get the job done. :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> They need to find a qb that wont choke when it time to get the job done. :lol:


Somebody like Brett Farve right?? Oh... wait. 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > They need to find a qb that wont choke when it time to get the job done. :lol:
> ...


Hey he still has it. Yea he getting old and time to call it good. Yea I like him. Aleast he has won a super bowl something Romo will never do. Cow boys can do realy good if they get romo out of there. I would even say they could win a super bowl in the next two to three years with out romo there.


----------

